# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Enclosure size for six dendrobates auratus?

## KKM

I've never owned dart frogs and I really want to build a super aesthetic vivarium to keep 4-6 dendrobates auratus in.  What size exo terra or regular aquarium would I need to house this many?  From what I've heard they do better in groups than tincs, which is why I chose this species, but from what I understand they are also quite shy.  Is there any way to decorate the viv to 'encourage' them to come out more?

Also, is Dart Frog Connection a reputable source for tadpoles and froglets?

----------

